# Cichlid jumped out of tank, minimum 2 hrs.



## dwjpeters (Aug 26, 2020)

This is bit of a lengthy story. I am a novice hobbyist, that has had many tanks along my years. Anyways i have a cichlid that jumped out of the tank "unknown" for how long. Can only confirm a least 2 hrs. Anyways i was ready to pick up a beautiful dead fish.  But to my surprise it's gills were moving, i thought to myself this cant be. But as i looked again yup his gills moved. He was partially stiff, but not bad. I put it back in the tank and sunk to the bottom for a little while, i decided to see if it could move, and sure thing like a bat out of....yeah.. Then back to laying on the bottom and slowly over the next 3 to 4 hours it was swimming then laying....Got up this morning and wife said he was still alive. (High Five). I came home from work today and he isnt laying down much but on one side of it (i assume exposed side) has a build up some sort of white layer. I can add pics if needed. I added melafix to the tank about an hour ago as of this post. Is there any advice or knowledge of this happening with anyone... I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Isolation in hospital tank. Very clean water. Salt at 3 ppt. Seachem Stress Guard. Do daily 25% water change. Make sure that you use a mature filter.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## dwjpeters (Aug 26, 2020)

Mudkicker1 Sorry to report the poor guy didn't make it. Next time I know what to do. Thanks for your insight. May I ask exactly the ratio 3 ppt?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

dwjpeters said:


> Mudkicker1 Sorry to report the poor guy didn't make it. Next time I know what to do. Thanks for your insight. May I ask exactly the ratio 3 ppt?


Sorry to hear that. I have a digital meter to measure salinity. I recommend at least one heaping teaspoon per five gallons of water for 14 days.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have an open top tank?


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Also sorry for the loss. Another thing that I can add is don't use melafix on the whole tank. Just the QT. What type of cichlid was it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would cover the tank to prevent the jump. They jump a lot.


----------

